# Ottawa Hotels



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi all,

Does anybody know of a decent 150-250 dollar a night hotel in Ottawa for a couple of nights. I'm planning a trip to Ottawa for next summer. I have only ever stayed at the Novotel, so if anybody has any suggestions, I'd be up for it. I'm seriously considering booking at perhaps the Westin. Ahead of time and with an online discounter, I can afford virtually every option. I'm not exactly looking for the most expensive, but I've been saving for well over a year to go and I don't want to go only to stay at the Days Inn.

I will not be staying at the local HI Hostel. If I wanted to spend the night in jail, I'd get drunk and start screaming at passerby. I'd probably get fed too. I finally make enough money that a hostel is not a serious option. I'm also single, which means that I'm not paying for 2 dinners, 2 breakfasts, 2 museum admissions, etc. The only thing I need to remember is that I'll have to pay for a hotel room on my own. 

Also, I enjoy dining at Mama Theresa's. I've been there twice including about 8 months ago. That's good for one night, but I want to spend three nights, so I need suggestions on other restaurants. The Rideau Center is okay for lunch, but most of my time in Ottawa has been at either the War Museum or Parliament (and a few school conferences).

C.


----------

